
Mixpanel Launches Predict, What you want/need to know - danielmcgaw
http://effinamazing.com/blog/mixpanel-launches-predict-what-does-this-predict-tool-mean/?fb_ref=f7aea373b9854983bcdbceea33d6d25c-Hackernews
======
rch
I use Mixpanel, but I'm getting a lot of pushback from coworkers on parts of
their ToS that allow sharing of contact details with unspecified third
parties.

Of course Mixpanel doesn't _actually_ share anything, but it has been a point
of contention that they might be able to.

